# How old is your van?



## asprn

Apologies for those who voted on the original post - Dave has upped the 15-option limit, so I've redone it. Please vote again!

Dougie.


----------



## asprn

Bump.


----------



## 96088

It's a shame an interesting poll has to be bumped...But that's what has just happend :wink:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Hells teeth there are some rich people out there with some new MHs.

Will have to get some overtime booked...

Johnny F


----------



## johng1974

mine is oldest


----------



## 104395

Hello Johng1974, I have tied with you with my old Dodge "C" class. The chassis is 1979, but the body was not built until 1980. Cheers Mick.


----------



## johng1974

thanks Yankee

ale for ya


----------



## asprn

mangothemadmonk said:


> Hells teeth there are some rich people out there with some new MHs


I'd suggest the opposite - there are some broke people out there with some new MHs. 

Dougie.


----------



## asprn

yankee said:


> Hello Johng1974, I have tied with you with my old Dodge "C" class. The chassis is 1979, but the body was not built until 1980. Cheers Mick.


Did you vote? Only one appears?

Dougie.


----------



## johng1974

its gone in as the 1980

Yankee is winning


----------



## asprn

75 votes so far - keep 'em coming! 

Did a dealer somewhere have a major stock clearance sale in 2006??

Dougie.


----------



## RichardnGill

> mangothemadmonk wrote: ‹ Select ›
> Hells teeth there are some rich people out there with some new MHs
> 
> I'd suggest the opposite - there are some broke people out there with some new MHs.
> 
> Dougie.


Jonny you are wrong and Dougie you are right. Ours is an 07 and we are skint.

Maybe all the 2006 are because of the new cabs, the dealers were certainly keen to move them. We were offered some very good deals for 06 models, but stuck out for an 07 hopping it will be worth more when we sell it.

Richard...


----------



## 103625

asprn said:


> mangothemadmonk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hells teeth there are some rich people out there with some new MHs
> 
> 
> 
> I'd suggest the opposite - there are some broke people out there with some new MHs.
> 
> Dougie.
Click to expand...

 Dougie
Some of us with older ones are skint as well every time i go to a show i see something else i must have :lol: :lol:

think i'll change my name to Musthafa :roll:

Tony


----------



## asprn

winniebagotony said:


> Some of us with older ones are skint as well every time i go to a show i see something else i must have :lol: :lol: think i'll change my name to Musthafa


lol. That's why I generally don't go to shows - you always see something better than what you've got.

Dougie.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Dougie,

well I have added another for 2005, as you say a lot of 2006 must have been a good year for overtime  

Rob


----------



## asprn

Motorhomersimpson said:


> Hi Dougie, well I have added another for 2005, as you say a lot of 2006 must have been a good year for overtime
> 
> Rob


One more to go for the *One Hundred*......

Dougie.


----------



## asprn

Just a reminder for all those not already having seen this thread or voted on it - please enter your van's date of manufacture above, & let's see how it looks. 

Dougie.


----------



## sallytrafic

Mine was manufactured/supplied in 2005. There was a thread on here (or perhaps more than one) where the arguments for and against buying a new van were extensively debated.

If you had done this poll in early 2005 my answer would have been 1991 (but I had it new then and kept it nearly 15 years) if you had asked in early 1991 the poll would have to have been extended back to 1972 (L reg the first time round) but I didn't get it until 1988.

And my point was going to be(?), nearly forgotten (it took me so long to find a photo with the number plate of the first one)... oh yes as many have pointed out in sheer cost benefit analysis terms buying a *new expensive* MH makes no sense at all the money would keep you in luxury holidays for many years. Buying an *older expensive* MH is also dodgy there is always the worry why was it sold on, but at least the bugs have been sorted. At least when you buy a *very old cheap* motorhome you know that it probably will need some rectification work and lots of maintenance, but that can be fun. However what links all of them is the life style that you have also bought into, stuff the cost benefit analysis* , you are motorhomers yippee :wav:

*[for those that need to see the books balance and cba show a positive return you should add in the benefit column joys of motorhoming £10,000 per annum or some such figure then it will work]


----------



## bognormike

Stella2's 1999, and if the manufacturers would do an a-class with a similar layout at or near 6 metres long, Stella2 would be on the market. But apart from the dethleffs, there's nothing out there anymore. As it is we're sticking with her. 8)


----------



## Proff

*wife prefers older model*

Ours is 1997.
Only one other M/H that the wife has been remotely interested in since was a Hymer S770 Mercedes tag axle, 10 years OLDER than ours..
Agree with " Don't go to shows" bit, as it always costs too much when you see the latest "must have" gizmo 

BTW this is a shameless thread bump as well
:lol:


----------



## androidGB

1996 was obviously a vintage year for vans  


I wonder why?


Andrew


----------



## asprn

androidGB said:


> 1996 was obviously a vintage year for vans  I wonder why?


As was 2006. My mother always said that things go in 10-year cycles - I've found it to be true actually.

Dougie.


----------



## asprn

Thank you to all who've voted thus far (155 to date). The graph shows a nice curve which I suppose doesn't produce any surprises, except perhaps 2006, when something caused a statistical blip. Anyone got an ideas what that might have been?

2007 is about half the 2006 figure, so pro-rata, that indicates a similar number of vans this year as last. Maybe they've come down in price?

Dougie.


----------



## asprn

I see we've got one "1978 & older" member (the van, that is...). What year is it?

Dougie.


----------



## locovan

I have bought this back from the dusty shelves as I wish to ask:-
How long can an older Motorhome keep going.
Im in a dilemma about whether we should trade in and get a newer M/H or run this one into the ground. its a 1997 Autotrail Cherekee. 
She is in really good nick and we polish and look after her. 
What ever she needs she gets. 
Ray is 71 and Im 67. 
Do I trade her in and buy another one about 2002-2004 
Do I buy a smaller one 
Im going to Newbury but I love my old girl we know her and what she can do--as I said its a dilemma have you got the same dilemma


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Just voted No 200 paid for not used enough probably the first and last we will buy only 11k on clock now


Dave P


----------



## barrosa

why change you know your old van at least if any thing goes wrong most garages can fix it.We have thought about changing ours:? but got premium bonds instead 8) .


----------



## locovan

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Just voted No 200 paid for not used enough probably the first and last we will buy only 11k on clock now
> 
> Dave P


I know its all a personal thing isnt it but mine is getting old and yet someone would buy her and she will run for a longer time yet.
She has given us good service so could buy another one and regret it.
I dont see they are like cars as they are your second home.
They dont rust and she looks good.


----------



## Nora+Neil

How do you vote??


----------



## locovan

Nora+Neil said:


> How do you vote??


just click on the square by the age of the M/H
whoops sorry its gone I will talk to a mod


----------



## ramos

Nora+Neil said:


> How do you vote??


It does work Just press the square next to the age of your van 
thats all you need to do. :lol:


----------



## gaspode

locovan said:


> Nora+Neil said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you vote??
> 
> 
> 
> just click on the square by the age of the M/H
> whoops sorry its gone I will talk to a mod
Click to expand...

As this is a poll that was first posted some time ago you may already have voted (but maybe forgotten?). If so you won't get the option to vote again.


----------



## jiffyman

Just added my vote, 1984...


----------



## locovan

jiffyman said:


> Just added my vote, 1984...


And she is still going strong then???
Do you travel abroad with her???


----------



## Pusser

What happens to those who bought their van in 2008/9.


----------



## locovan

Pusser said:


> What happens to those who bought their van in 2008/9.


How do I add on If a mod is up could you add them on for me

I was after the owners of older M/H so really on hindsite I should have started a new thread (I always mess up)


----------



## jiffyman

locovan said:


> jiffyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just added my vote, 1984...
> 
> 
> 
> And she is still going strong then???
> Do you travel abroad with her???
Click to expand...

Erm......... http://www.jiffyregister.fotopic.net/c1669136.html

It's getting there.

Havent used her abroad, but been to several places around the UK, but want to do more
PLUS ,now my mum has bought a place in France, who knows.....


----------



## locovan

Jiffy I bet you have a lot of fun in her.
See I love the older M/H.
I looked through the Internet last night and I kept picking M reg--to R reg.
They stand there gleaming and looking so proud.
John Cross has a lovely M reg but it is under the value of mine so you know you are not going to get the offer you wont for your own.
You have to go younger to do that and lay out more money (which im prepared to do) 
As I said its not like a car you have travelled aroind and lived in it, It is your home.
Crazy, I never felt like this for a car.


----------



## zappy61

If most are recent where are all the older ones then? Maybe they are not on this site.

Graham


----------



## jiffyman

Well, I have always been into Mini's, and this being Mini based was ideal for me to take to the Mini shows etc.
Hopefully once it is back on the road, we will use it alot more,

I loved using it, and although small, once you put the awning on the back, then we have enough space for two easily,










I am certainly toying with the idea of heading to my mums in France next year, plus maybe adding a tow hitch, as the chassis is substantial, an we have a small trailer, if needed.


----------



## zappy61

asprn said:


> androidGB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1996 was obviously a vintage year for vans  I wonder why?
> 
> 
> 
> As was 2006. My mother always said that things go in 10-year cycles - I've found it to be true actually.
> 
> Dougie.
Click to expand...

Hi Dougie,

Did your mother know Nikolai Dmitriyevich Kondratiev? He was into cyclic theories as well. He showed that in the capitalist economy cycles went in 50 or 60 year waves. Later these were referred to as four 'seasons', namely, the Kondratiev Spring (improvement - plateau) and Summer (acceleration - prosperity) of the ascendant period and the Kondratiev Fall (recession - plateau) and Winter, guess which one we are in right now? Anyway he was eventually executed by Stalin as a kulag professor.

I'm full of useless information.

Regards,

Graham


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

locovan said:


> Pusser said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happens to those who bought their van in 2008/9.
> 
> 
> 
> How do I add on If a mod is up could you add them on for me
> 
> I was after the owners of older M/H so really on hindsite I should have started a new thread (I always mess up)
Click to expand...

Hi Mavis....

Our 'daily' MH is 2006 Autotrail, HOWEVER, we have just bought a 1973 Bedouin to restore.....but as I have already voted I cannot vote again.

At the risk of skewing the tread slightly from the poll - and re your dilemma - you must ask yourself some searching questions...

Do you enjoy your current van?
Does it run reliably?
Is it in good order (not corroding away)?
Does your current van do all that you ask of it?
Do you want to spend more money on a younger (not new) van and maybe get something you might not be expecting?

Other than regular maintenance, fettling and care for the bodywork, looking after an older van should be no more onerous than a younger one.

Better the devil you know................especially if that devil is your best friend!!!!!!

We bought our AT last December, with the express intention of hanging onto it. It might not be perfect (show me one that is), and we have seen other vans that 'maybe' would have turned our heads (and emptied our bank account!!), but our current van does all that we need so we see no need to change...

In the past, change has been forced upon us:
First van too small (Autosleeper Rambler)
Second van stolen (Swift Royale 610)
Third van sold due to lack of use (Swift Royale Ensign 610)
Fourth van sat in front of me on the drive (Autotrail Cheyenne 696G SE)
Fifth van in storage awaiting restoration (CIM Bedouin).

Consider carefully, Mavis, before trading in...........if you enjoy your current van (and we are sure you do) then why change???
Very best regards


----------



## MrColt

*year*

brand new baby


----------



## 113016

Looks like a lot of money out there with all those newish vans


----------



## locovan

Carl_n_Flo said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pusser said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happens to those who bought their van in 2008/9.
> 
> 
> 
> How do I add on If a mod is up could you add them on for me
> 
> I was after the owners of older M/H so really on hindsite I should have started a new thread (I always mess up)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Mavis....
> 
> Our 'daily' MH is 2006 Autotrail, HOWEVER, we have just bought a 1973 Bedouin to restore.....but as I have already voted I cannot vote again.
> 
> At the risk of skewing the tread slightly from the poll - and re your dilemma - you must ask yourself some searching questions...
> 
> Do you enjoy your current van?
> Does it run reliably?
> Is it in good order (not corroding away)?
> Does your current van do all that you ask of it?
> Do you want to spend more money on a younger (not new) van and maybe get something you might not be expecting?
> 
> Other than regular maintenance, fettling and care for the bodywork, looking after an older van should be no more onerous than a younger one.
> 
> Better the devil you know................especially if that devil is your best friend!!!!!!
> 
> We bought our AT last December, with the express intention of hanging onto it. It might not be perfect (show me one that is), and we have seen other vans that 'maybe' would have turned our heads (and emptied our bank account!!), but our current van does all that we need so we see no need to change...
> 
> In the past, change has been forced upon us:
> First van too small (Autosleeper Rambler)
> Second van stolen (Swift Royale 610)
> Third van sold due to lack of use (Swift Royale Ensign 610)
> Fourth van sat in front of me on the drive (Autotrail Cheyenne 696G SE)
> Fifth van in storage awaiting restoration (CIM Bedouin).
> 
> Consider carefully, Mavis, before trading in...........if you enjoy your current van (and we are sure you do) then why change???
> Very best regards
Click to expand...

Ray is sitting here listening to me reading your advice out and yes you have given very sound advice thankyou.
She is all that and more.
They way forward might be to buy a new Cooker.
The inside is clean and tidy.
We gave her wood effect lino tiles, New curtains Nice Idian styled Mats.
Put in 2 Cupboards.
New taps in the shower, New water heater.
She has new tyres and new cam belt which when a bolt sheared off she had a recondition head.
2 new front suspension 
So it does seem a shame bless her
the more I write on here the more I realise just how much I love her


----------



## Pusser

I love the way that 1 vote or even 2 votes amounts to 0% of votes.  Looks like you need 4 votes before the software is even interested.


----------



## DJP

What happened to 2008+2009 or is that not old?

Soon as you leave the showroom it is old, based on the massive depreciation at that point!

Should I start another poll " How young is your van?"


----------



## SidT

Hi Dougie. Nice to meet you at Artona's weekend photo bash.
I missed your original post so what is the purpose of the poll.
Not going on the police data base is it? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigbazza

Look at the date on the first post DJ


----------



## locovan

DJP said:


> What happened to 2008+2009 or is that not old?
> 
> Soon as you leave the showroom it is old, based on the massive depreciation at that point!
> 
> Should I start another poll " How young is your van?"


Sorry I resurrected this as I wanted to talk to people that have the older M/H I have had some great advice on here and in Emails. 
Thanks everyone for the advice.

I should have started a new topic on hindsite but as long as I got the help I needed all is not lost :lol:


----------



## 116388

A few weeks ago I was outbid for a 1966 Morris FG Motorhome. I have since opted for a much newer motorhome from 1986.


----------



## Nora+Neil

As this is a poll that was first posted some time ago you may already have voted (but maybe forgotten?). If so you won't get the option to vote again.[/quote]

Gaspode.
That could well be, with my head?


----------

